# 08 Madone 6.5 Build



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

I completed my project race bike this winter. Was riding a 2006 Madone 5.2SL until I was hit by a car late last season. Built this with the insurance payoff. Rode a 5900 UL before that and a 5200 long ago. 

Have always loved the OCLV bikes. They fit me well and have stood up to the abuse of a citizen racer.

Put on just a few miles on it so far....snow is still melting in NH.

Specs:

58cm 6.5 Perf. f/s
Dura Ace grouppo
FSA K-Force bars
Thomson X2 stem
Old school Flite Ti saddle (has always been the most comfotable fit for me)
Michelin Pro3 Race tires
Campy record cages (couldn't help myself)
Cinelli Cork tape
Actual weights:
15.25 lbs w/ Mavic R-SYS wheelset
16.20 lbs w/Cosmic Carbones


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice bike I like the color! I got the 08 madone 5.2 can't wait to ride it the snow is still melting here in WI the 12" we got friday.


----------



## novamega (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got my 6.5 pro model 3 days ago, put about 80 miles on it so far ...I live in Fla so weather is no problem...Sorry not Rubbing it in !!! I love the bike ,I had a 5000 before this bike and what a difference..Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do Mine......


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Real nice looking bike there. Great build too - the virtually exact components I would choose.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sweet looking ride. Congrats and best of luck in the coming race season. :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice ride :thumbsup:

I always have been keen on the new Madone.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

willco99 said:


> I completed my project race bike this winter. Was riding a 2006 Madone 5.2SL until I was hit by a car late last season. Built this with the insurance payoff. Rode a 5900 UL before that and a 5200 long ago.
> 
> Have always loved the OCLV bikes. They fit me well and have stood up to the abuse of a citizen racer.
> 
> ...


willco nice!

Couple of questions: 1) Where in NH are you? 2) Did you replace the Bonty crank or did you have your LBS do it for a trade? and 3) Where did you get the Pro3's?


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Reply*

-Southern NH. 
-I had a Dura Ace group on my previous bike so I swapped the cranks out and sold the Bonty's on e-bay. 
-Got the pro3 tires on e-bay.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

willco99 said:


> -Southern NH.
> -I had a Dura Ace group on my previous bike so I swapped the cranks out and sold the Bonty's on e-bay.
> -Got the pro3 tires on e-bay.


Thought it must have been something like that. I ride out of Nashua alot. And ride all over Southern NH from Wilton to Dover.

Just wish it would hurry up and warm up. I am sick of dressing in layers.

zac


----------

